
Let’s Encrypt: TLS for NGINX - rg443
https://www.nginx.com/blog/lets-encrypt-tls-nginx/
======
aftbit
The default Let's Encrypt client used too much magic and too much sudo for my
tastes, so here are my notes for setting up Let's Encrypt with acme.sh without
running external code as root:
[https://gist.github.com/lachesis/943769f3fac740d5848352752ac...](https://gist.github.com/lachesis/943769f3fac740d5848352752ac08741)

~~~
robertcope
I agree. It was comical to me, actually; I tried it as soon as it came out and
the first thing it was asking for was my password. This from a group that was
supposed to be security conscious? Yeah, no, I'm not sudoing for some "random"
script without even being told what was about to happen.

------
ilaksh
Why does it show the cert as invalid and when will they fix that?

